# Klinefelters syndrome ?



## wish2bmum

I'm currently 15 weeks pregnant and after an amnio we've been told our baby has Klinefelters syndrome. Does anyone has any experience of this syndrome?

thanks :flower:


----------



## Trying4ababy

The only thing I know about it is a male only disorder and basically it means the child has an extra X chromosome and will most likely be sterile, have small testicles and may also have breasts.


----------



## kiwimama

I don't have direct experience no. I do know that it is the most common sex chromosome disorder among boys. A girls sex chromosomes are XX, a boys are XY and with Klinfelters it is XXY. However you should know that 1 in 500 boys have the XXY chromosomes and don't have the syndrome. I assume they found out by testing the tissue they took when you had the amnio, so remember if he is XXY, he may not necessarily have the syndrome.
The most common symptoms are small testicles and reduced fertility, although these days there is so much advances with fertility treatments that often men with Klinefelters can have children. There are many other symptoms but all this depends on severity and quite often men can have almost no detectable symptoms. 
Unfortunately there is no cure, but don't worry about that now. Wait until your baby is born and then talk to a geneticist who will be able to give you specific details of your baby and how best to help him.
:hugs: Best wishes for the future. :hugs:


----------



## scarechill

I am 36 yr old male with klinfelters. I was diagnosed late in life approximately 5 yrs ago. My wife and I were trying to have a baby and no matter what we tried we couldnt concieve. Finding out now for your soon to be newborn is the best time. I didnt find growing up very hard though in hindsight getting testosterone therapy early and understanding that it is not a dissability. Just be caring and understanding. The only obstacle that I have come up against is having a child with my wife but there are treatments and procedures that are helping us on the way. Goodluck enjoy life is a miracle.


----------

